# Aussie and Basenji and opinions needed!



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Just thought I would share a few photos of my Basenji Sophie, and Jasper the Aussie. I will try to get some photos of Damon soon as well. Piper, and Max hate their photos being taken so I don't take photos of them usually.

Sophie is 6 years old and 29 pounds. She is a little over weight but we are working on it. 

*OPINIONS NEEDED!! *
Jasper is 8 almost 9 month old and 52 pounds. I need some opinions on his weight. He is my first really fluffy dog and I am not sure on the way he should look/feel. All of my dogs have a nice tuck and you can easily feel their ribs (sophie just has some fat on top haha!). With all that fluff I am not sure how hard I am suppose to search for the ribs. lol I don't think he is overweight or anything but I would love some opinions. Most of the photos I have right now of his sides he is wet so you can really see his tuck and everything. I will get some ones of him dry and groomed posted on Saturday. Thanks in advace everyone!









Down Stay! Such a good boy. 


I LOVE this photo of him. 


Sophie the Pretty (bitchy) girl.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Wet Aussie


These next photos you can see him from the sides standing. (He is wet in these photos)


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't really give you a good answer, because I never had a really fully dog either. But on a side note, he looks like he is at a good healthy weight AND he is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

He looks like a healthy weight to me. You can easily see his waist. Do you have any pics of him wet from above? Those can be helpful, too. 

Both are very good looking dogs.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

HicktownJuliet said:


> I can't really give you a good answer, because I never had a really fully dog either. But on a side note, he looks like he is at a good healthy weight AND he is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you!



packetsmom said:


> He looks like a healthy weight to me. You can easily see his waist. Do you have any pics of him wet from above? Those can be helpful, too.
> 
> Both are very good looking dogs.


Thank you! And I did try to get some from above but they didn't come out good.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Jasper is so handsome! Sophie's a real cutie too. 

I agree that his weight looks good. Gypsy's bod when she's dry is shaped like Jasper's when he's wet. I think Jasper just has more poof.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

My last dog was fluffy - long black hair, she looked like a fat dog! Whenever we had her trimmed to look like a lab she lost the look of being fat. I distinctly remember once a friend of mine said how fat she had gotten with all her hair and a week later the friend saw my dog with her haircut and so surprised how trim Maggie was. That hair can be deceiving.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Jasper is so handsome! Sophie's a real cutie too.
> 
> I agree that his weight looks good. Gypsy's bod when she's dry is shaped like Jasper's when he's wet. I think Jasper just has more poof.


Thank you!  Yeah he has a LOT of fluff. haha



Dog Person said:


> My last dog was fluffy - long black hair, she looked like a fat dog! Whenever we had her trimmed to look like a lab she lost the look of being fat. I distinctly remember once a friend of mine said how fat she had gotten with all her hair and a week later the friend saw my dog with her haircut and so surprised how trim Maggie was. That hair can be deceiving.


Thank you! Yes it is very deceiving.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Jasper is seriously SO good lookin'. I *love *his coloring! He looks at a good weight to me!


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Jasper doesn't look over weight in the slightest. The fur is very deceiving in Australian Shepherds. I am so surprised when Aurora gets bathed how slim and trim she is. I even ask people does Aurora look fat. Though it would be strange of Aurora was fat because all the exercise she gets. I am just a paranoid owner/mother I guess. Here are some pictures of Aurora. Here are some pictures of Aurora if you want some sort of comparison. Sorry if they are large pictures.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Jasper is seriously SO good lookin'. I *love *his coloring! He looks at a good weight to me!


Thank you! 



Kei San said:


> Jasper doesn't look over weight in the slightest. The fur is very deceiving in Australian Shepherds. I am so surprised when Aurora gets bathed how slim and trim she is. I even ask people does Aurora look fat. Though it would be strange of Aurora was fat because all the exercise she gets. I am just a paranoid owner/mother I guess. Here are some pictures of Aurora. Here are some pictures of Aurora if you want some sort of comparison. Sorry if they are large pictures.


Thank you!  Aurora is beautiful. And I know what you mean about the exercise. Jasper gets 4 hours a day but I am still paranoid. :/


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I have owned quite a few fluffy mutts, and have found that the best way to determine good weight is by feel. Not too ribby, or to squishy.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Thank you!  Aurora is beautiful. And I know what you mean about the exercise. Jasper gets 4 hours a day but I am still paranoid. :/


You're welcome. :3 So is your Jasper! Their energy is off the charts but fun. It is crazy how much I exercise her but she is always ready for more. Exactly. Always paranoid. The fur makes me even more paranoid.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

marsha=whitie said:


> I have owned quite a few fluffy mutts, and have found that the best way to determine good weight is by feel. Not too ribby, or to squishy.


Thank you! 




Kei San said:


> You're welcome. :3 So is your Jasper! Their energy is off the charts but fun. It is crazy how much I exercise her but she is always ready for more. Exactly. Always paranoid. The fur makes me even more paranoid.


I love the energy. Makes a great sporting companion.




I will try to upload more photos tomorrow. Jasper will be 9 months old. He weighed in at 54 pounds just the other day. I love him and he looks, feels, and acts great but I am hoping he does not get too much bigger. haha I was hoping he would top out at 50lbs but obviously that didn't happen. haha I need to measure how tall he is now. 

Jasper's growth rate:

10/30/12- 6 pounds (7 weeks)
11/05/12- 9.7 pounds (8 weeks)
11/14/12- 11.3 pounds (9 weeks)
11/30/2012- 17 pounds (11 weeks)
12/06/2012- 17.8 pounds (12 weeks)
12/19/2012- 25 pounds (14 weeks)
02/06/2013- 32.2 pounds (16 weeks) and 20" at the shoulder
03/17/2013- 40.2 pounds (6 months old)
04/05/2013- 43.2 pounds (7 months old)
05/09/2013- 50 pounds (8 months old) and 21" at the shoulder
05/29/2013- 52 pounds (8 1/2 months old)
06/08/2013- 54 pounds (2 days from 9 months old)


----------



## TRDmom (Mar 3, 2013)

Sophie is beautiful!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

TRDmom said:


> Sophie is beautiful!


Thank you. She is one spoiled pup.  haha


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Sophie looks like my sister's Basenji-Sadie. I was at a garage sale and the lady was looking for a home for her Basenji. The lady did not want any money for her. Sadie was 10 months old at the time. I walked away from that garage sale with just Sadie in my arms. It worked out great. My sister was looking for a second dog. So I helped her find her second dog.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> I love the energy. Makes a great sporting companion.
> 
> I will try to upload more photos tomorrow. Jasper will be 9 months old. He weighed in at 54 pounds just the other day. I love him and he looks, feels, and acts great but I am hoping he does not get too much bigger. haha I was hoping he would top out at 50lbs but obviously that didn't happen. haha I need to measure how tall he is now.
> 
> ...


Me too! So true! Aurora I am certain will be awesome in agility and obedience! We are in an agility class! I am excited to do this class! I will be even more excited to eventually do trails with her! It will be harder to find an obedience class.

No rush on your part. Aurora just turned 9 months yesterday (Saturday). I just weighed Aurora and she is 39 lbs. Gained 8lbs over 4 months. I haven't done a growth chart except when she went to the vet. You never know until they hit the 1 year mark. I am guessing Aurora won't hit 19 inches (though I don't know if I measured her height correctly). I would love to have a big Aussie though I love Aurora to death. Well they both need to fill out and blow their puppy coat. So he may gain a few more pounds.

Three more months until their 1st Birthday. Are you ready?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> Sophie looks like my sister's Basenji-Sadie. I was at a garage sale and the lady was looking for a home for her Basenji. The lady did not want any money for her. Sadie was 10 months old at the time. I walked away from that garage sale with just Sadie in my arms. It worked out great. My sister was looking for a second dog. So I helped her find her second dog.


Wow that's great Sadie found a good home. Basenji's are not for the average dog owner that's for sure. 



Kei San said:


> Me too! So true! Aurora I am certain will be awesome in agility and obedience! We are in an agility class! I am excited to do this class! I will be even more excited to eventually do trails with her! It will be harder to find an obedience class.
> 
> No rush on your part. Aurora just turned 9 months yesterday (Saturday). I just weighed Aurora and she is 39 lbs. Gained 8lbs over 4 months. I haven't done a growth chart except when she went to the vet. You never know until they hit the 1 year mark. I am guessing Aurora won't hit 19 inches (though I don't know if I measured her height correctly). I would love to have a big Aussie though I love Aurora to death. Well they both need to fill out and blow their puppy coat. So he may gain a few more pounds.
> 
> Three more months until their 1st Birthday. Are you ready?


Jasper is in training for obedience, herding and tracking right now. He loves it all. Once he is older I will start him in agility and longer hikes then we go on now. I am hoping we can eventually do a lot of things, such as:
Agility
Herding
Rally Obedience
Carting
Dock Diving
Flyball
Treibball

Its hard to find classes around here as well. Wow they are so close in age. Jasper has blown a lot of his puppy coat already, but there is still more. I can't believe that they are getting this old, does not feel like they will be turning 1 in only 3 months.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Jasper is in training for obedience, herding and tracking right now. He loves it all. Once he is older I will start him in agility and longer hikes then we go on now. I am hoping we can eventually do a lot of things, such as:
> Agility
> Herding
> Rally Obedience
> ...


The fundamentals of agility don't interest Aurora. However when the running begins; she will be ready and happy. 

Herding
Rally
Dock Driving
Flyball

Those are others I would love to see her in. Though herding and dock diving would be the hardest to find. I wish it was much easier to find classes than doing 5 or more hour drives.

Yes, they are. It is great to find Aussies who are the same or close in age. Compare experiences, pictures, etc. Aurora (to me) doesn't look like she has blow any more of her coat though I see her everyday (so it is probably the reason why). She does need a groomer visit soon. I can't either. I can't wait to experience the puppy days again. It doesn't feel that way at all.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Kei San said:


> The fundamentals of agility don't interest Aurora. However when the running begins; she will be ready and happy.
> 
> Herding
> Rally
> ...


I know what you mean about hard to find classes.  I have to drive a long way for Jaspers. While I love the puppy stage I am not sure I will be doing that again for a while. I am waiting for Jasper to grow up a little more and complete his obedience classes, then CGC class, and test before we even start looking for another dog. He has finished his beginning obedience training, 1 tracking class, and 3 herding classes. We still have two obedience classes, and 1 trick class before I start him in his CGC class. It will be another 7 months until he finishes these classes and takes his CGC test. We have agreed that our next dog will be a rescue. Either a boxer, Greyhound, or a few other select breeds. My Show pup has been put on hold for a while.  Are you getting another pup soon?


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> I know what you mean about hard to find classes.  I have to drive a long way for Jaspers. While I love the puppy stage I am not sure I will be doing that again for a while. I am waiting for Jasper to grow up a little more and complete his obedience classes, then CGC class, and test before we even start looking for another dog. He has finished his beginning obedience training, 1 tracking class, and 3 herding classes. We still have two obedience classes, and 1 trick class before I start him in his CGC class. It will be another 7 months until he finishes these classes and takes his CGC test. We have agreed that our next dog will be a rescue. Either a boxer, Greyhound, or a few other select breeds. My Show pup has been put on hold for a while.  Are you getting another pup soon?


I wish I lived in rural areas. Closer to sheep, cows, etc. I would love to see Aurora herd because I bet it would be incredible. Did Jasper take to it right away? It is amazing to see dogs do the job they are breed for. I want to take Aurora to the beach sometime soon. Her (secret) love for water makes me think she would love the beach. It was stressful but very educational. Well Jasper and you are very very busy. Good luck to the both of you. I don't know if I would do CGC with Aurora. I don't think with her barking at strangers and people thinking she is aggressive because of the barking would be good. I would love to adopt but I will wait. Awww.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Kei San said:


> I wish I lived in rural areas. Closer to sheep, cows, etc. I would love to see Aurora herd because I bet it would be incredible. Did Jasper take to it right away? It is amazing to see dogs do the job they are breed for. I want to take Aurora to the beach sometime soon. Her (secret) love for water makes me think she would love the beach. It was stressful but very educational. Well Jasper and you are very very busy. Good luck to the both of you. I don't know if I would do CGC with Aurora. I don't think with her barking at strangers and people thinking she is aggressive because of the barking would be good. I would love to adopt but I will wait. Awww.


Jasper took to herding pretty fast. He loves herding cows, and sheep. He does not like goats too much. We are working on that. A lot of the Aussie's in Jaspers herding class bark at strangers too. They are not a breed that is known for their love of strangers such as a golden retierver that is for sure. haha That would be awesome to go to the beach but I am not sure how my dogs would react. I'd love to see photos of Aurora at the beach if you end up going.


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a soft spot for basenjis  

I also have a female basenji, she is a little bratty red girl.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

BasenjiMomma said:


> I have a soft spot for basenjis
> 
> I also have a female basenji, she is a little bratty red girl.


They are very good dogs.  I would love to have another in the future.


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

They are dogs of their own, that's for sure. 

I wanted to get another, but I ended up getting a puppy from a rescue instead. 

ideally, I want to get a dog that I can show. I love basenjis though, they are great.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

BasenjiMomma said:


> They are dogs of their own, that's for sure.
> 
> I wanted to get another, but I ended up getting a puppy from a rescue instead.
> 
> ideally, I want to get a dog that I can show. I love basenjis though, they are great.


That they are. haha I am hoping to get a show pup (not this next time but after that). While I love Basenji's they are not high on my list of show dogs I would want. I like doing agility with them however.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Jasper took to herding pretty fast. He loves herding cows, and sheep. He does not like goats too much. We are working on that. A lot of the Aussie's in Jaspers herding class bark at strangers too. They are not a breed that is known for their love of strangers such as a golden retierver that is for sure. haha That would be awesome to go to the beach but I am not sure how my dogs would react. I'd love to see photos of Aurora at the beach if you end up going.


That's great! Were his parents working lines, show lines or a mixture of the two? Why doesn't he enjoy the goats? Do they freak him out or something? Great! Phew! I am glad it isn't just me who deals (even with the proper socialization). Does Jasper bark at strangers? Exactly! Which is why people upset me when they think she is aggressive or unsocialized. She doesn't have control over her bark (meaning knowing when to be quiet). If I say be quiet, hush or shut it, it will take a bit to make her hush. I would just need to schedule a day for it and gather a few friends or family. React? With the freedom, people, or the ocean? I will post them up if we go anytime soon or in the future.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Kei San said:


> That's great! Were his parents working lines, show lines or a mixture of the two? Why doesn't he enjoy the goats? Do they freak him out or something? Great! Phew! I am glad it isn't just me who deals (even with the proper socialization). Does Jasper bark at strangers? Exactly! Which is why people upset me when they think she is aggressive or unsocialized. She doesn't have control over her bark (meaning knowing when to be quiet). If I say be quiet, hush or shut it, it will take a bit to make her hush. I would just need to schedule a day for it and gather a few friends or family. React? With the freedom, people, or the ocean? I will post them up if we go anytime soon or in the future.


His parents were both working lines. The Goats freak him out. haha. I've been lucky with Jasper and he has never barked at strangers. He hates people trying to pet him on the head however. He will duck away and just watch them with this WTH face. Which causes people to get snippy with me saying that he must have been beaten to react that way.  They are crazy. I bet if you keep working with her on the quiet command she will get it.  It might just take a bit. I think they would react to the ocean, the waves. They are great with the freedom and people. Sounds good I look forward to photos.


----------



## juliamxc (Jun 13, 2013)

your aussie is a STUNNER!

he has a nice tuck under his ribs and a good waistline. doesnt look overweight to me at all!

hes absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

juliamxc said:


> your aussie is a STUNNER!
> 
> he has a nice tuck under his ribs and a good waistline. doesnt look overweight to me at all!
> 
> hes absolutely GORGEOUS!


Thank you! He is my big baby. haha


----------

